# My bucks!



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

The one youngest I can't use this year but these are the bucks I'm using this year  What do you think?
http://s378.photobucket.com/albums/oo22 ... hyy/Bucks/


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:scratch: No pics?!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Forgot to add that the one in the background with the white face stripe and spots isn't a buck he's a wether! Picture number 6 buck is the one that's to young to use this year.  

I also forgot to post the link to the album at first lol


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

One is from Saada and the other two are from Price O the Fields. I'll just post the pictures here to make it easier.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What beautiful creatures <3 If anything, I'd like to see a flatter rump and topline, maybe rear angulation, on some of them -- but they're all quite beautiful.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah...I would *like* to set them up for the picture but um...I try not to touch them much, hah. Siiiinky!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! Oh those bucks. When we had Puffy over to court the girls we had an outfit set away that was our "buck" outfit. We'd change into it before visiting them.
:laugh:


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I forgot to mention the white one is only 5 months, the one with the white belly splash is a year (stunted...my fault...), and the other one beside the white one is almost 4 months. Then the one baby was only 4 weeks in that picture.

I hate how their stink stays on everything... I wash my hands and still can smell it hours later off my hands.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.....thanks for sharing... :thumb:


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Pretty boys!
Wish you were closer! LoL

I am out for a look-out to find me a Nubian, or an Alpine buck to breed to in November. (Ideally, I would like to find me a mix of the 2)
So far it's like looking for a needle in a hay-stack... (urgh)


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess I have never seen that mix for sale either. I could see it being harder because no registries to look up for it.. That sucks :-(


----------

